
Ask HN: How to leave client on a good note? - tyler365
I am a full-stack developer based in India. I have been working with a client for over 2 years as a solo developer.
I am REALLY proud of what we have done and the kind of product we have developed.<p>I want to leave the client and focus on better things now, majorly because:<p>1. The client is very slow in launching their first version (they have taken 2 years already) 2. Clients are doing it with their full time job (as a side hustle) 3. They are usually slow in paying 4. They have not increased the pay in last 2 years<p>Although they agreed to pay for another junior developer, but within that budget I could only hire a fresher that needs guidance all the time. Basically increasing my work even more.<p>I kind of feel stuck in this whole thing now and want to do something more productive. (I have other clients willing to pay more). But, I want to ensure that client is not losing on their investment just because there is no one to maintain their product.<p>What do you think are my options?
======
smoyer
I think the first question to ask is what the contract says about your
separation from this client. It's great that you feel a moral anxiety about
leaving them but remember that it's a business relationship - that means each
side trades something for another thing they deem to be more valuable. If
either side doesn't feel this way (and clearly you don't) then things have to
change. Your job is to control the change.

Even though you're not an "employee", I don't see why you can't effectively
"resign". Give some period of notice and stick to it. Also beware that this
might lead to a renegotiation of your current deal. Have you made your points
known to the client? If not then you're being a bit unfair.

~~~
tyler365
This is a great point.

I've explained my issues to the client. According to them the only way they
can put in more money is by generating revenue. Since they keep on adding more
"We can't go live without X"... The launch is already delayed by over an year.

There is a good chance that it may fail, even if technically we are better
than competition. User feedback and design processes are crucial.

